# Building Loudspeakers???



## SoundMan83 (Dec 23, 2012)

I recently purchased 8 EAW horns designed for VR 21 speakers. I have been wondering what the best driver is to put on these horns. The EAW replacement drivers seem to be the cheapest at about $80 a piece. Problem is I cannot find any specs on these drivers. Because these are 1.4 in throat horns the options seem pretty limited. Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Tyler, welcome to the forum.

I have searched and also come up blank for specs on any of these devices.
I would lean towards the EAW replacement drivers as they were made for these units.
However, you would need to measure one to see what it's response is to determine if it does what you require.


----------



## SoundMan83 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, I was leaning toward a driver with 16 Ohm impedance. I agree that the EAW factory driver is probably the best option. Besides it is difficult to find 12 inch drivers with 16 ohm impedance. I would end up with a very strange wiring setup if I ran 16 and 8 ohm drivers together. Perhaps low impedance amplifiers used in line array systems is the best answer to this problem. In you don't know already, I am planning to Bi-amp the loudspeakers. This does not appear to be an option on the VR-21 speakers. 
Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is the beauty of Bi-amping, you can use any impedance driver you want.
Keep us posted on your progress. :T

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

